# Sabino Markings



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

From Wikipedia: This refers to Rabicano which is what your extra white hairs look like to me. 

Roan, rabicano, and sabino
Main article: Roan (horse)
 
This true or "classic" roan has the characteristic darker head and legs.


A true roan is neither sabino nor gray, but instead refers to a pattern of evenly-interspersed white hairs on the body with minimal white hairs on the head and legs and few, if any white markings. The primary characteristics of sabino are white markings on the head and legs, often with roaning at the edges. When both roan and sabino are present in the same horse, it can be difficult to tell whether the roaning is due to sabino or true roan, especially if the white markings entirely cover up the telltale dark head and legs.
In some breed registries, the term "roan" is used to record sabinos, particularly with thoroughbreds and Arabians. Sabinos or sabinos with roaning have also been described as "roan" by Clydesdale, Shire, and Tennessee Walking Horse registries.
 
The extensive roaning or ticking of this horse's barrel is typical of the rabicano pattern, which is sometimes confused with sabino. High white markings and patches are not controlled by rabicano.


Rabicano is another type of "roaning" or ticking characterized by scattered white hairs centered around the flanks, barrel and white hairs at the base of the tail. Only in the most extreme circumstances is rabicano linked to underlying pink skin. It is unknown if the roaning characteristic of some sabino-type patterns is due to the additional presence of rabicano or a separate mechanism. Rabicanos are also often identified as roans, even among breeds that do not have true roans, such as Thoroughbreds and Arabians.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

i almsot bet he stays overo.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher....thanks for all that info! Helped quite a bit! 

EthanQ.....I think that as well, a few friends at the barn noticed how he seemed to be getting more and more white hairs appearing, and I have as well. Didnt know if it was going to continue, or if it was a year to year thing.

Thanks for both of your posts!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not rabicano because he doesn't have a coontail.

Sabino + the fact that he's a sorrel will mean he will have white hairs come and go all over this body. Red horses tend to have little random white hairs mixed in with their coats. He's definitely not gray because neither of his parents are.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's an overo chestnut for sure, but the rabicano seems to increase as the years go by. I love watching them turn into 'roany poanies'! Rabicano is very prevalent in Arabians and I love how it gives them some really cool frosting.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

1) One of his parents would have to have rabicano for him to have it. Csimkuna, do you know what his parents looked like?

2) Rabicano is on the barrel and flanks of the horse, not the shoulder. I do know of a very rabicano Arab and he looks nothing like Rodeo.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I never said he WAS rabicano, I said that' what her extra white hairs made me think of and looked up the info for her. If she chooses to do some genetic testing I'm sure she can get a definite answer. In the meantime, I was under the impression we were all doing a kind of guessing game. Though I'll certainly defer to someone's obviously far more extensive expertise......

I'm sure since I only breed, raise and show Arabians and 1/2 Arabian Pintos I couldn't possibly have a clue......


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This refers to Rabicano which is what your extra white hairs look like to me.


You just said you thought it was rabicano. He's clearly not. And it's been discussed in other threads before that he's sabino.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

As I said, I'll defer to your clearly proven superior expertise.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> 1) One of his parents would have to have rabicano for him to have it. Csimkuna, do you know what his parents looked like?
> 
> 2) Rabicano is on the barrel and flanks of the horse, not the shoulder. I do know of a very rabicano Arab and he looks nothing like Rodeo.




I do!! His dam is a chestnut overo as well....
Heres a picture of her








And another








And his sire is a chestnut, TB....
Heres a pic of him









In the picture of her grazing....it looks like she has the same thing that Rodeo has going on towards her flanks....might just be me though.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

He's sabino for sure. The white chin is a dead giveaway. The white leg markings with jagged tops and vertically-orientated white splotches on his side are also signs of sabino.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The one picture that shows her flanks is too fuzzy to tell for sure if she has much/any white along her flanks. Sabino does not rule out rabicano, they can have both.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The one picture that shows her flanks is too fuzzy to tell for sure if she has much/any white along her flanks. Sabino does not rule out rabicano, they can have both.


I agree with you about it being fuzzy....I would love to get a full, clear body shot of her, but sadly, at the moment, those are the only two pics I have of her. There are a lot more pictures in my photobucket of Rodeo. Also some of his brother Higher Time if you guys are interested...

Pictures by kc32291 - Photobucket


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

csimkunas - The mare looks, from what I can see of her, to have typical sabino roaning of her white pattern. It is pretty typical with pinto patterns and is also what your guy has going on. Perfectly normal.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> csimkunas - The mare looks, from what I can see of her, to have typical sabino roaning of her white pattern. It is pretty typical with pinto patterns and is also what your guy has going on. Perfectly normal.


Thanks NDAppy!! Will this be something that will get bigger each year? Or will it be just something that may be more noticeable some years than others?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it all depends on the horse. Callie, my APHA mare, has a spot on her one hip that gets whiter and whiter, but no where else.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I think it all depends on the horse. Callie, my APHA mare, has a spot on her one hip that gets whiter and whiter, but no where else.


Huh...thanks ND!! We'll have to see what happens next year then  Thanks again!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No problem! Keep us updated! Love seeing what changes take place.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> No problem! Keep us updated! Love seeing what changes take place.


Oh you wont have to worry about that! LOL....Im curious myself to see if/how it changes over the years. I do know when I got him back in February, he seemed like a solid chestnut, besides the obvious white overo markings, and then he shed out, and since then, the white/grey has been more and more noticeable!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Abby has two small spots that change size too. When she first sheds out her winter coat, the spot by her elbow (the bigger of the two. Maybe the size of a half dollar) is very visible and quite large compared to what it looks like right now. Then she has one about the size of my thumb print on her neck that is clearly visible in spring and summer. It's just a few hairs right now and you have to look for it.


----------

